# EXHAUST SYSTEM being fabbed



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are a couple pics of my exhaust system being fabbed up...I will be running 2 mufflere, an "H" pipe, and 2 polished stainless resonators with built in turn downs...


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

So Nice ! First class as alway E. 

Who's doing the work and what kind of muffs you running? So slick the way the pipes pass through the crossmembers and I like the use of the flex couplings.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Alky, The mufflers come from a fabricator that Dons East Coast Restorations uses. I don't know the brand (I trust his judgement). The "resonators" will be coming from Stainless Specialties" and have a 90* turndown at the rear bumper...These guys showed me a finished exhaust system on a BUICK they just did......I said " ME NEXT!" Thanks!! Eric:cheers


----------



## RA6T7GTO (Jul 2, 2011)

cant wait to see your goat pull into a local show or cruise night, let me know when it is ready :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

PERRY !....Where ya' been ????
arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

ALKY......the mufflers are made by "STAINLESS WORKS"......the tailpipe resonators are from STAINLESS SPECIALTIES. E:cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's a pic of the resonator tips......they are madde od SS, and polished.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The exhaust system is finished! Came out real nice.......might bring the car home early next week!!! arty:


----------



## Joe'sToy (Mar 9, 2012)

Awesome, can't wait to see some finished pics. Very sweet ride E. Your build is so amazing, I have been following it ever since I joined the site.

Maybe someday my '65 will end up as nice as yours. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Joe!....your car looks pretty sweet from your avatar!!:cheers Eric


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> The exhaust system is finished! Came out real nice.......might bring the car home early next week!!! arty:


Eric -- The car looks sweet. The next time I come "up North" I might have to check it out. Regards.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Eric, with that rig, there's _no way_ the pizza's gonna get cold on the way home! Much nicer than anything the General ever built, I have to say. First rate, as usual!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks fellas!....Paul, you're always welcome at my house. Eric:cheers


----------

